# BEST CUTTING CYCLE OUT THERE?



## DICKO d (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello every body I'm a Newbie! just a Question about whats the best cutting cycle out there today?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Diet and cardio


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

with some test thrown in


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

And weight training ofcourse :thumb:


----------



## DICKO d (Oct 1, 2010)

done the cardio / diet, after some products u know! WINNY clen all that s***. please any 1 who has done a cycle thats worked for them?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

are you entering comps? if so not really any need for clen etc IMO just stick with the diet changes


----------



## DICKO d (Oct 1, 2010)

nope but would like to get to that stage!


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

test tren mast


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

anavar cycle


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

test prop and winny


----------



## DICKO d (Oct 1, 2010)

i think i need something really powerful as am 17.3 stone now i wanna cut up and lose!!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

prop, tren mast,t3s

with good diet and cardio ,


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

try smoking and stop eating, should rip you down no end and you wont get hungry!

lol

ok

One-rip I have found amazing product personally

but any, Prop, Tren, Masterone

Winny/Prop cycle


----------



## DICKO d (Oct 1, 2010)

Lol Don't smoke and i eat clean!


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Whats your bodyfat %?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

There is no such thing as a cutting cycle you can drop fat on any steroid as diet and cardio dictates how much fat is dropped


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Perico13 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey Mate, what's your stats like? Age, height,weight, bf%, years trainning. Expirience with AAS/PH? Sorry if thats to many questions but that's basically the things that need to be answered to properly come up, with a successful cycle.

If your over 20% bf I'd advice you to tune in your diet. Do cardio twice a day. Maybe AM fasted cardio and 10-15 HITT. Lift weights 3 x a week focusing on push and pull days . Add a clen and t3 cycle and you'll be good to go sir.

If your set on steroids and your bf% is lower 15-17% I would advise trying an anavar and winni and clen you'll get dry lean gains and lower bf

If you are a little more experienced I would go with a 8weeker of tren a and test p with an oral finisher(winstrol, or Epistance) for the last 4 weeks. IMO this is one of the best cutting stacks. But you have to be some what experienced since you'll be pinning EOD.

At the end of the day diet and cardio will dictate what happens the juice will only speed up the processes.

Hope this helps 

Feel free to PM me if you got any questions


----------

